# Best digital camera for under £200



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

I broke my pocket camera (fujifilm finepix A900) today so looking for a new one to replace it.
I have a £200 gift vocher from comet I have never used so thought Id use it on a new camera. So was looking for some info on which camera would be the best to *purchase from comet*. Its basically only for taking snaps of vehicles that are being worked on.

So any help would be greatly appriecated as I have no knowledge in camera's. Camera's available from comet are in link below

http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/category.do?categoryId=615&n=1000615

thanks in advance


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

i just reccomended the Nikon s510 to Gaz in another thread but it was only £130 delivered on ebay, comet have it £199 though  

if ou have got the voucher thats the one i'd be buying! Clark has the older 3mp version of a Nikon coolpix abd it still takes a great photo, so this one should eb a right belter.

Comet sem to think it doesn't have an optical zoom either, but it clearly staates on the lens surround it's got a 3X optical.


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

did quite a bit of research on this and just had a canon ixus75 delivered, pretty impressed and only 140quid of amazon


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Check out the Panasonic Fx33. Well featured point and shoot which has a 28mm wide angle lense ( equiv) lense which would come in handy framing those car shots.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm looking into this also. The panasonic lumix range are tempting with the wide angle leica lens but I've heard good things about the Canon Ixus 75 and it is well priced. I'm undecided between the two at the moment.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

danw said:


> did quite a bit of research on this and just had a canon ixus75 delivered, pretty impressed and only 140quid of amazon


I have this camera and find it terrible for taking pics of cars it doesn't want to focus correctly on the whole car. Have gone back to my old Ixus 430 that does Multifocus.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I have an Ixus 50 that works really well when the battery holds up!
I would have thought that the newer Ixus models would be pretty good too.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Panasonic Fx33 mate! Wide angle lens is awesome for taking car pics! Ecellent Leica lens too! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## xwh (Jan 25, 2008)

Canon A720IS


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Canon Ixus 860is - awesome features, small size and great quality. It has true optical image stabilisation, so it doesnt ruin the image quality in an attempt to eliminate shake :thumb:

I have a drawer full of high end DSLR kit but this little baby seems to come out with me more than anything right now and I only bought for my wife to put in her handbag as a carry around :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im in the same boat and have been looking at this one. Any good????

I would only really be using it for taking car pics

http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/product.do?sku=415405


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

or this....

http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/...m_sp=FeatureEnd-_-Digital_Cameras-_-position1


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I have the TZ3 and its an awesome little camera. Amazing zoom too which is why i chose it over the fx33 and fx55

see here

and here

I got my Tz3 from amazon for £170 delivered and a 2gb mem card from play.com £16 delivered as it was £7 cheaper than amazon!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Dont know if they are in your Comet yet, but I've just bought a Ricoh Caplio R7 off an internet site.

Well impressed with the compact slim body, 8MP+ and 28mm to 200mm zoom lens. Add together great macro mode and image stabilisation and you have a cracking "take anywhere" camera.

I'm well impressed, sick of lugging the SLR and bridge cameras round in their respective cases.

This one slips away in its leather case and goes in a pocket.



















Couple i took over the weekend. Only had camera two weeks and I'm more than happy - good battery life too from the lithium ion cell.


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

I've got the Pana FZ7 and recommend it highly. Don't know if it's still available new though, but it was around £200 a year ago I think...


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

acrebo said:


> I've got the Pana FZ7 and recommend it highly. Don't know if it's still available new though, but it was around £200 a year ago I think...


It's been replaced by the FZ8. You can pick them up from around £150-200 

I bought myself an FX12 today, £100 from Currys - will do the job nicely


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Couple of photos taken with the FX12 




























For a compact the detail is superb. At 100% they're very crisp with next to now softening due to movement - thanks to the OIS and Leica lense. I wouldn have prefered a bit of manual control, but for £100 it's a bargin


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Suasexed said:


> It's been replaced by the FZ8. You can pick them up from around £150-200
> 
> I bought myself an FX12 today, £100 from Currys - will do the job nicely


What's the difference between the FX12 and FX33 guys?. All I want is the wide angle lense.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> What's the difference between the FX12 and FX33 guys?. All I want is the wide angle lense.


33 has a wide angle 28mm ( 35mm camera equiv) lense whereas the £100 FX12 doesnt. Auto mode ( does all the work itself) and face detection.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Been looking for a camera to replace my old Sony..
And the Panasonic Lumix DMCTZ3 gets really good reviews ..
Been asking a lot of camera shops for advice...and they all cannot fault the TZ3...
Have found this camera for between £150 to £180...
Just ordered 2 x 2G SD cards off PLAY.com..for £12.99
And am just waiting to see if local camera shop will match an online price of £154 delivered...either way looks like a bargain anyway..
Also asked camera people if the new TZ5 was worth the higher price of approx £250.. upon looking at the specs the only difference is an increase in Mega pixals.. from 7.2 to 9.1 so the price hike is not justified in my opinion...
Few people on here already own a TZ3 and seem more than happy...so will be my choice.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

matt said:


> I have the TZ3 and its an awesome little camera. Amazing zoom too which is why i chose it over the fx33 and fx55
> 
> see here
> 
> ...


by the way Matt who did you use off Amazon...


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Bought it direct from their website.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Same here but got te 4GB memory card for £11 delivered from Amazon.

Trouble is its for my birthday from the other half so i cant have it yet for a fortnight


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Gutted!!  :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

iv also got the panasonic fx12 and its a great camera im shocked at how good the photos are!

only had it 3 days and love it to bits!


----------

